# ExYugo and Eastern Euro. 2 routes to choose!



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Next august i´ll be heading to EE to travel across the region. 

All i know now is that my starting point will be Venezia, i already have a flight booked there, and my end point will be Bucarest, i have already purchased a flicht there too. 

This said, i have 20 days to travel and i free to do whatever i wanna. 
My idea is to use trains, coaches and from time to time hiring cars. 

I do reckon that i don´t know much about the region so the two planned routes are quite flexible, so as you would suggest me to visit some spots places or countries close to my route y wouldn´t mind to change it.


This are the two options i have in my mind:

ROUTE 1

ITALY - SLOVENIA - CROATIA - SERBIA - BULGARIA - ROMANIA - UKRAINE - MOLDOVA - ROMANIA











ROUTE 2

ITALY - SLOVENIA - HUNGARY - ROMANIA - MOLDOVA -UKRAINE - ROMANIA












oK, so knowing this few things, what you, dear fellows, would recommend me to do? route 1 or 2? can you give some pros and cons?

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

The first route.!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

This..

But instead of using the most dull and boring motorway in history (Croatian A3) you should get down to the A1 (fabulous scenery) and visit best Euro coast... after that go to the Sarajevo and then to Belgrade. Rest of the trip seems fine.


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

For Romania and Moldova I recommend this:










The route through Romania is more scenic (but not much longer) and that Palanca marker is there so that you don't go through Transnistria.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

The route No. 1 definately:cheers::cheers::cheers:

The great add you won't regret and you'll say to me later was useful are in Serbia: Novi Sad, Sremski Karlovci, ex Roman capital Sirmium (today Sremska Mitrovica), Kragujevac and Jagodina, which are near by your rout. In Bosnia near by your rout and interesting spot can be the capital of the Republic of Srpska, Banja Luka... There from you can take the train straight to Belgrade, for instance 

If you want to make a bit wider view, then don't miss couple of the most important medieval Serbian monasteries - Studenica (UNESCO, 12 c), Zica (1207. built), Manasija (1407 built)... Kopaonik mountain, Mokra Gora and Kusturica's ethno village - Drvengrad... Topola and important foundation church of the Karadjordjevics.


----------

